# Bluegill sold in Baitshops????



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this legal?I've heard of some baitshops sellin gills but I've heard it other people say it was illegal???????????????????


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I would say no, based on what I read on the ODNR site

"It is unlawful to buy or sell any fish taken by angling from any water area in the state where an Ohio Fishing License is required."

Since you can only use blue gills for bait if they were caught using a traditional angling technique, I would think that the above would be illegal.

Just my 2 cents.

I guess a loophole would be a "bluegill farm" where a license would not be required to harvest them.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

only place i know where it would be legal to sell them would be a licensed fish farm.to my knowledge they cannot be sold by baitshops.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

from what i have heard its illegal to sell them unless its a private lake, or pond selling them


----------



## spacecadet (May 12, 2005)

Actually, it is legal for certain shops to sell bluegill... But it is under very special circumstances. There are four licensed dealers in Ohio that I know of. Mary's Bait Shop at Deer Creek Resevior is the only one that I know the name of for sure. I thought I read that Pappy's at Madison Lake was licensed, but my memory isn't clear. The other two, from what I remember, are in ther northeast part of the state.

Even though it is legal for these shops to sell bluegill, they are having a tough time getting them..... Now, DON'T grab your can of mealworms and think you are going to sell them all that you can catch... The fish MUST be farmed by a propagator located IN Ohio and the fish must be inspected and certified disease-free by the US Dept. of Agriculture. I have no idea why the D of A instead of the DNR is involved.

Anyway, that's the story behind bluegill sales in Ohio. I read this about two years ago in the London newspaper.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

For what it's worth in my opinion I don't see how they could regulate if the fish was inspected and certified by D.A. or if it was caught locally in the wild as they aren't tagged or marked.Also under what special circumstances,who decides what is special or not.I have owned 2 baitstores and had a dealer's liceanse from DNR to sale live bait and never heard of a special liceanse to sale Bluegills or other native Ohio fish,other than minnows,chubs,craws,ect.I don't think they could single out a few baitstores to permit it and not the others,that would be unfair.I vote it's illegal for a ordinary baitstore to sale them other than a fish farm for stocking purposes only.But I would like to know for sure.


----------



## RapalaJ-9 (May 12, 2008)

It's based on the type of permit you have. With a special Aquaculture permit you are allowed to sell bluegill. I can name at least a dozen other bait shops that sell them for bait. Attached is a link to ODR for the permit.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...quacultureaquaculture/tabid/6238/Default.aspx


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I have 3 ponds that need thinned out. Will cost you beer and a good attitude..............Rich


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

my letter to ODNR

To whom it May concern,



I am a member of OhioGame fishing.Com and we have a discussion presently going on about the legality of saleing bluegills as bait at any Bait Stores.Is it legal for any Bait Stores in Ohio to sale Bluegills as a bait.I would appreciate you clearing this matter up for us.



Thanks,

Dick 


and thier reply



Dick,

Bait stores may purchase bluegills from licensed aquaculture facilities. These bluegills then may be sold as bait by the bait stores. It is unlawful for bait dealers to sell bluegills that were sport caught.



Wildinfo-law 


we learn something new everyday!


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

I posed the same question last year and was told that only district five was able to sell them and that it was at the fishermans request that it became legal. All the paylakes in the area is the reason why. You must have baitdealers license and aquaculture permit to sell. lost ten bucks on a bet on that one cause I always thought gamefish and wild game was illegal to sell in the state of Ohio. Call to wildlife office district 5 proved me wrong(AGAIN!!!).


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

A better question is.....Why would anyone pay for bluegill to use as bait. They are the most commonly caught fish in ohio. Novice fishermen dont use BG for bait, and most experinced fishermen can get a doz gills in 20 mins.


----------

